# Almost bagged a pigeon...



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Went urban exploring in this abandoned grain silo yesterday with some friends. The place was absolutely coated in pigeon dung, and as I was tip-toeing my away along some I-beam I spotted one high up on the wall. Missed, but it was close enough to send the critter flapping madly around the room. Fun for this city boy to have a chance to put the FlatCat to use.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

You are brave to shoot your slingshot in there IMO. So many surfaces for ricochets it's kinda crazy.


----------



## jbradt (Nov 23, 2015)

That place looks cool!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

jbradt said:


> That place looks cool!


It looks like the ladies hang out there too!


----------



## jbradt (Nov 23, 2015)

brucered said:


> jbradt said:
> 
> 
> > That place looks cool!
> ...


always a plus!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like a great time


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very interesting place, that close shot probably put a little more dung on the floor! :rofl:


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Pigeon are fun to hunt the heads are really Small.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Certainly worth a return visit ... perhaps late in the evening. But as others have mentioned, I would really worry about ricochets.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Ricochet was on my mind; we were all perched high off the ground at that point with a lot of machinery between us and the other side of the area, but yeah. It did go rickety-click around the room.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lead ammo is a lot safer in that respect, it doesn't ricochet anywhere near as energetically as steel.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Love that old, abandoned places. Good pics.


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

I wish I had places like that to explore around me! Cool spot man.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks like jersey graffiti


----------

